# Who makes the best pomp jigs



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

Who in the area makes the best pomp jigs? What makes them better from others?


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

I like a small jig. Short pink or orange hair for spring time. Kepp it simple. THe type of head depends on the conditions that day


----------



## DavidT (Apr 25, 2008)

tuan


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Marshall Pritchard - Panama City Beach.

His jigs are Flawless. What he gets for them, prove their value. Simply Artwork.


----------



## SaltAddict (Jan 6, 2010)

Smelled this thread coming from a mile away. Think I was upwind too. Lol.

Don't know who ties 'em, but the jigs by the register @ gbbt. To be exact, the medium weighted with owner hooks and pink or yellow skirts.



I have to say 3 yrs ago I became real picky about jig quality. I wiggle the hook, check the wrap, scrutinize the paint job, am I gonna hafta poke the paint out of the eye and comprimise the paint job. Hell if it had tires I'd kick 'em.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

SaltAddict, that sounds like one of Conner's jigs. I don't like to say anything is "THE" best but I do know a lot of pompano have surrendered their lives to me while using them.


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

There are lots of good jigs out there, I guess it just depends on your preference. I like the Connors jigs. I like that there are so many different styles and colors. I can pick different jigs for different fish or conditions. They look great and have great hooks. They look different than your standard plan jane jigs.


----------



## mekell (Sep 27, 2007)

*******!


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

The younger guys like Connor, Ben, Jace and Clinton all have awesome jigs that I would fish any day of the week..******* has been making jigs forever and I love his pink with the like pink head and owner hook..


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I like Connors Jigs, beautiful jigs tied by a 13 year old. I have 100 of them and wouldnt trade any of them for any other jig in the area.


----------



## snagem 1 (Sep 28, 2007)

Used **** Dogs for a very long time with great sucess, don't see any reason to change.


----------



## sailfish23 (Mar 24, 2008)

MINE!! haha jk i dont make them worth sh$t...but **** dog jigs have never failed me! 

but conners are good also...they have more character and deatail! just depneds on the fish


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

connor makes a pretty jig thats for sure. but in my own opinion a jig is a jig is a jig. there all a painted piece of lead with hair on em. i have seen fish caught on some ugly ass jig but we all prefer to use nice ones i jus dont think the fish care. when i make jigs i make em more for the fishermen than the fish. 



> *Dylan (2/10/2010)*The younger guys like Connor, Ben, Jace and Clinton all have awesome jigs that I would fish any day of the week..******* has been making jigs forever and I love his pink with the like pink head and owner hook..


haha my jigs look like crap compared to the others on that list dylan but thanks for sayin they are good.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

it really doesnt matter, 

i like jigs with a white head, pink nylon or bucktail [bucktail works awesome!] and an owner hook!

as for who makes the best...i like cousin clinton's, derrick wahl's, and jeremy's

i do however hate lures that have any kind of silver hook in them, i have seen so many fish choked with them


----------



## littlezac (Jun 25, 2009)

blake makes some realy good ones but doesnt sell them very often


----------



## Baitcaster (Oct 4, 2007)

> *mekell (2/10/2010)********!




+1


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Not sure who makes the best in the Pensacola area but these have served me well.

http://www.geoffsjigs.com/Swivel-Jigs.html

Can I order some of those local jigs?

PM if you get can set me up.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

i have been fishing for pompano for 35 years and have used about every jig known to man. by far the **** dog jig is the best!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

Iuse them all personally, to say that one is better than the other is a bit ignorant IMHO (no offense anybody) but they really are just a painted piece of lead with some crimped nylon tied to it. Hell, one of the biggest pompano i've seen caught off the pier (close to 5lbs) ate a fairwaters jig with a 3" gulp shrimp on it. 

the reason why we (atleast me anyways) fish is to trick a fish into eating something that's not natural. IMHO presentation of a jig is much more important than what you're actually using... i mean, people have caught redfish on Jalapenos, kings on pickles, hell, one forum members father caught a white marlin on a hotdog. 

my point is, you dont have to have something that is "the best" to make it look good in the water.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

I don't disagree with you at all John. 

I have the tendency to think that due to on a good pompano bite that there are normally a huge number of people throwing jigs, sometimes shoulder to shoulder and 100 anglers down the east side of the pier. With that many jigs being sent to the bottom, I want mine to be different than all the rest, and definately different than the 10 on each side of me. Color, shape, size, length, flash, no flash anything that would seperate mine from the other 100 or more jigs bouncing on the bottom. 

I love the feel of the first 2 seconds of sticking a good size pompano. Dang.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

The best is on colder mornings, when the water is crystal clear, and the wind is light out of the north. When the pompano aren't in the normal large groups, but swimming down the beach really slow in singles or pairs... Talk about a challenge! It's almost that time!:hotsun


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *John B. (2/11/2010)*The best is on colder mornings, when the water is crystal clear, and the wind is light out of the north. When the pompano aren't in the normal large groups, but swimming down the beach really slow in singles or pairs... Talk about a challenge! It's almost that time!:hotsun


*That is some of the best fishing we have available in our area...............Great Stuff right there. *


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

very true garbo...but when you have a pompano bite going you can throw any thing in the water and catch a fish.



what makes a good pompano jig is a jig when the bite is not happening and you are sight fishing a single coming down the beach. the shape of the head...the weight...how much splash it will make when it hits the water...the action off the bottom...how it sits when on the bottom...when the fish takes the jig in what kind of bite does the hook have when setting...this is real important because with a single fish you will only have one chance to get a good hook set.



this in my opinion is what makes the pompano jig superior over all others.



i have caught many pompano on all kinds of jigs hell i catch them on chug bugs during the summer months on the flats. consistently i want the best jig for the most fish caught. so far that jig is the **** dog jig!



so i will have to disagree with both you and john...there are superior jigs over other jigs. i bet if u r fishing a pompano tournament you will be fishing with what you think is the best jig to catch that fish.



the thread was "best jig" my 1 vote is for the **** dog jig!


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

so basically, the "best jig" is the jig you have the most confidence in... 100 different answers from 100 different people.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

JohnB....very true!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



you do agree there a superior pompano jigs over other pompano jigs?


----------



## seanspots (Oct 4, 2007)

> *Garbo (2/10/2010)*Marshall Pritchard - Panama City Beach.
> 
> His jigs are Flawless. What he gets for them, prove their value. Simply Artwork.


Not a truer statement.Although,some of my bigger pomps were caught on Conners crab pattern.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seanspots (2/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > *Garbo (2/10/2010)*Marshall Pritchard - Panama City Beach.
> ...


*Connor's Crab Jig is a great jig, and I have caught alot of pompano on it too. *

*Marshall Pritchard'sJigs are the definition of a custom jig. I have yet to see anything that reaches his quality. *

*As far as how much splash a jig makes, that is up to the guy holding the rod, not the jig. I have seen octopus head ling jigs thown and not make a great deal of disturbance upon entering the water. I have grown to think that the amount of bottom/sand disturbance is more important than the amount of disturbance at the waters surface. I like a jig that makes a puff of sand when hitting the bottom, I stood beside Howard on the state park pier one afternoon a few years ago and watched him first class hand it to everyone else out there,and he was the only one with a football head jig. *

*There are definately better jigs than others and the best I have ever seen is Marshall's. Quality of hook, Quality of paint, Custom Paint, Quality of head, Varnish, Varnished Wrapping, Slight flash, these things are all added value. Some jigs are just poured, powder coated and tyed, pretty much just3 steps. I would be willing to bet that Marshall's Jigs are created in a6 or7 step process. Connor's is 5 steps. *


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

garbo...how many jigs does conner tie in an hour?


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *captwesrozier (2/11/2010)*garbo...how many jigs does conner tie in an hour?


Ive seen Connor tie jigs and its awesome to watch. He can whipped them out just as fast you he can get them in the tying jig. When you sale 40,000 jigs a year you got to have help, Connor is 13 and in school so its almost impossible for him to do all the work himself. Curtis always pours the mold since its a dangerous thing to do and he pours 1000 at a time it takes a good bit of the day up. Curtis, Tonya, and Clay all help out with the painting on big orders or when a large amount of jigs need to be made, they make a family deal out of it but Connor does the tying and the approval of the final product. The way I see it if myboyhas an order for1000 jigs are you gonna let him do it when he gets home from school and hope he gets the done by the dead line or are you going to start melting lead and varnishing jigs.Its amazing to watch anyone tie a beautiful jig much less a 13 year old boy. He has real talent and has a good thing going. Some of his ling jigs are unreal as well.


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

i think we should get OUTCAST to let him in on the seminars. i think a lot of people would come out and see him do his craft.



garbo do you think conner would be up to this?


----------



## jaceboat (May 5, 2008)

> *John B. (2/11/2010)*Iuse them all personally, to say that one is better than the other is a bit ignorant IMHO (no offense anybody) but they really are just a painted piece of lead with some crimped nylon tied to it. Hell, one of the biggest pompano i've seen caught off the pier (close to 5lbs) ate a fairwaters jig with a 3" gulp shrimp on it.
> 
> the reason why we (atleast me anyways) fish is to trick a fish into eating something that's not natural. IMHO presentation of a jig is much more important than what you're actually using... i mean, people have caught redfish on Jalapenos, kings on pickles, hell, one forum members father caught a white marlin on a hotdog.
> 
> my point is, you dont have to have something that is "the best" to make it look good in the water.




i could agree with that more. 

when i make jigs i keep the ones i dont think are good enough to sell because i want theperson buyin themto have confidence in them. i still have confidence in the ones that i dont sell so i keep em to use em.


----------



## barefootin (Jul 28, 2008)

Any of these local jigs sell over the internet?

Would like to buy some.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *barefootin (2/11/2010)*Any of these local jigs sell over the internet?
> 
> Would like to buy some.


Not sure about the others but Connor ships out quite a few jigs across the country. Shoot Garbo a PM and Im sure he will take care of you.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

capt wes, if he ties 40,000 jigs a year then he would need to be able to tie one every 30 seconds


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *kingling (2/11/2010)*capt wes, if he ties 40,000 jigs a year then he would need to be able to tie one every 30 seconds


How'd you come up with that math?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I think the action you impart on the jig is far more important than the brand or even the color in some cases. I've caught plenty of pomps on plain white jigs and in the same session caught them on jigs of 2 or 3 other different color patterns. The key was the action. If I moved it too fast or failed to connect with the bottom on the drops I didn't get bit, but if I stayed consistent near the bottom only bouncing about 6-8 inches and letting the jig touch downI got a bite regardless of color.

I agree with anybody who agrees that the best pompano jig is the one you have tied on.....once you figure out what gets them to bite.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *kingling (2/11/2010)*capt wes, if he ties 40,000 jigs a year then he would need to be able to tie one every 30 seconds




yo usir need to go back and take your basic math again!!! 40,000 jigs a year means he has to tie atleast 110 a day all year...so unless your days are shorter than everyone elses tying one every 30 sec makes a whole lot more than 40,000 a year


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

All great jigs...Why dont yall post pictures of your favorite ones? Ill take a few after dinner..So who makes the best ling jigs? I think I will throw a DingALing and Big Bend(usually throw that anyway) this year..Hopefully the legend will weigh in his opinion..I think most of you know who Im talking about..I dont think this thread is about who makes "the best" but what YOUR favorite is..


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> yo usir need to go back and take your basic math again!!! 40,000 jigs a year means he has to tie atleast 110 a day all year...so unless your days are shorter than everyone elses tying one every 30 sec makes a whole lot more than 40,000 a year


i dont want to start a pissing match here but if you have never tied jigs before then 110 dosent sound like very many but until you sit down and tie them you wont understand, you guys say that he does this all afterschool and curtis [being the responsable person he comes off as] wouldnt let conner do jigs before homework. yall said he is thirteen so he is in middle school. that means probly an hour of homework [thats how it was for me usally] he gets home at say 3 in the afternoon, he chills out from a day at school for an hour, then does homework, by now it is 5 pm,[an hour of chilling and an hour of homework]he eats dinner so it is6 pm, and lets say his bed time is 10 pm. so he has 4 hours to tie 110 lures. like i said ealier if you havent tied jigs then 110 doesnt seem like very many but trust me it cant be done in 4 hours. not to mention the fact that you get sick of doing it after an hour ortwo and eventually you dont even want to do it anymore. so logically no i dont think i need to redo my math.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

dylan

ill put some of my favorite ones on here in a while


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *kingling (2/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > yo usir need to go back and take your basic math again!!! 40,000 jigs a year means he has to tie atleast 110 a day all year...so unless your days are shorter than everyone elses tying one every 30 sec makes a whole lot more than 40,000 a year
> ...




guess weekends dont count huh?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

trust me if he is having to tie 110 in 4 hours everynight like you seem to think, the last thing on his mind on the weekend is gunna be tying more lures...he would probly want to take up drinking as a hobbie


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Weekends is when we get out and throw them!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *kingling (2/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > yo usir need to go back and take your basic math again!!! 40,000 jigs a year means he has to tie atleast 110 a day all year...so unless your days are shorter than everyone elses tying one every 30 sec makes a whole lot more than 40,000 a year
> ...


:sleeping:sleeping:sleeping


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *kingling (2/11/2010)*trust me if he is having to tie 110 in 4 hours everynight like you seem to think, the last thing on his mind on the weekend is gunna be tying more lures...he would probly want to take up drinking as a hobbie




seems like a little jealousy there...remember the more you pump out the more money you make...if i could turn out a product like him i would work every second i could to get out as many as i could so i can make as much money as i can...then when you have enough made that when one of your distributors is starting to run low then all you have to do is ship him some that are already made, hmmmm need math and econ class again


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

I can assure you Ben is not jealous he was just sharing his opinion as a jig maker..



The first is a DingALing made by the man..

The 2 that look alike are one of my favorite jigs made...Got them from Clinton

The football head is one Ben made..It use to be a brown color on the head with a orange dot on back and owner hook..It caught the first Pompano of the year of Pensacola Pier..

Dont have a **** dog because the boneheads ate them all while pomp fishing..

As for Spanish and boneheads there is only one jig to use ever but that is another topic..

Sorry for the crappy picture

If you want some you could PM any of the guys who make them..Hot Spots has the best selection of all around jigs and GB has the best selection of **** Dogs


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

im not jelous at all, i just dont think it is at all possible to tie 110 jigs in 4 hours and before you ask yes i do tie jigs, and quite a few at that


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *kingling (2/11/2010)*im not jelous at all, i just dont think it is at all possible to tie 110 jigs in 4 hours and before you ask yes i do tie jigs, and quite a few at that




then why are you busting connors nuts about how many you think he can tie?? have you seen him tie them? do you know what he is/isnt capable of doing?? until you can anwser yes to any of these then dont say what he can or cant do!


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> then why are you busting connors nuts about how many you think he can tie?? have you seen him tie them? do you know what he is/isnt capable of doing?? until you can anwser yes to any of these then dont say what he can or cant do!


i dont need to see him tie them, i know from watching people that have tied them for 20 plus years that you cant tie that many in that amount of time...now lets turn this around how jigs have you wrapped in your lifetime mr. fisheye? i would betthat you wouldnt know were to start ifi handed you a vise,bobbin, thread,nylon, and jig head and say you have 4 hours to do 110 of these, it isnt as easy as it sounds until you sit down and do it


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

and i do respect connor, his lures look good and as a fellow jig maker i understand all the steps and processes and the time it takes to do it, but im sure he is the same way i am, i dont want people going aroundtelling peoplehow many lures i can can make and how fast i can do them...people do that and it puts you on a pedestalthat you know you do not reach. and it puts you out as better than what you are


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *kingling (2/11/2010)*
> 
> 
> > then why are you busting connors nuts about how many you think he can tie?? have you seen him tie them? do you know what he is/isnt capable of doing?? until you can anwser yes to any of these then dont say what he can or cant do!
> ...




i never said i could do better or that there was no way he could tie it...your the one who popped off about he would have to tie one every 30 seconds, and there is no way he can do 110 a day...you could know the best jig person around...but everyone works differantly...so before you going running your mouth about someone you know nothing about know a few things about them first...have proof to back your statements up


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

He does know what hes talking about..Fisheye you are an idiot for trying to punk out a kid..Get a clue keyboard cowboy..I think its awesome that these young guys are producing such high quality jigs..The pomps better watch out as they get older


----------



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

> *Dylan (2/11/2010)*All great jigs...Why dont yall post pictures of your favorite ones? Ill take a few after dinner..So who makes the best ling jigs? I think I will throw a DingALing and Big Bend(usually throw that anyway) this year..Hopefully the legend will weigh in his opinion..I think most of you know who Im talking about..I dont think this thread is about who makes "the best" but what YOUR favorite is..




No Dylan, I'm pretty sure I made this thread to find out who makes the best jigs.


----------



## fisheye48 (Sep 28, 2007)

> *Dylan (2/11/2010)*He does know what hes talking about..Fisheye you are an idiot for trying to punk out a kid..Get a clue keyboard cowboy




im not "punking" anyone out...just pointing out facts...once again how are you gonna say what someone can or cant do if you have never met them...just becasue he ties jigs to doesnt mean he knows how everyone works


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

There is no "best jig" its your favorite or the one you have must confidence in...There cant be a best because everyone has a diff opinion..If you wanted to know the opinions of best jigs you should of done a poll


----------



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

> *Dylan (2/11/2010)*There is no "best jig" its your favorite or the one you have must confidence in...There cant be a best because everyone has a diff opinion..If you wanted to know the opinions of best jigs you should of done a poll




There is a best in everything son. I don't really give two shits about your opinion. If I wanted to do a poll I would have. How's that jeep doing? Ever get it out of impound?


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> There is a best in everything son. I don't really give two shits about your opinion. If I wanted to do a poll I would have. How's that jeep doing? Ever get it out of impound?


what does this have to to do with dylans vehicle? you did say this thread was about the best jig


----------



## jigslinger (Sep 30, 2007)

Typical PFF BS


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Well there it is again,another train wreck of a tread! Personally I'm not much of a pompano fisherman(can't seem to make it past the bar on the beach)and have only caught them purely by accident but I do know a thing or 2 about lures. I own several Connor pompano jigs,WillieJoe Cobia jigs,some made by the Legend Frank Helton,the "Man" as Dylan put it and 1 made by Smart Dave(I miss that kid)and they are all well thought out. I've only seen Bens jigs here on the forum but they do look good but if ya can't throw one or present it to a fish in order to provoke a strike it doesn't matter who made it,what it looks like or crap like that. Presentation is everything no matter what your fishing for.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

Dang Googan Dan..Whats gotten into you? Store must of been out of Landshark:letsdrink...You would have been a great pirate..And that was the man I was talking about..


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> <TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl29_lblFullMessage>Well there it is again,another train wreck of a tread! Personally I'm not much of a pompano fisherman(can't seem to make it past the bar on the beach)and have only caught them purely by accident but I do know a thing or 2 about lures. I own several Connor pompano jigs,WillieJoe Cobia jigs,some made by the Legend Frank Helton,the "Man" as Dylan put it and 1 made by Smart Dave(I miss that kid)and they are all well thought out. I've only seen Bens jigs here on the forum but they do look good but if ya can't throw one or present it to a fish in order to provoke a strike it doesn't matter who made it,what it looks like or crap like that. Presentation is everything no matter what your fishing for.
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


that is exactly how i feel, any lure will catch fish put it has to be on the rod of someone that know what to do


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

ok it seems as though when i posted my thread about how many jigs can connor tie in an hour...this was taken as an attack on connor. NO this was far from the truth! I do not attack children...wait only if the child is an adult...lol!



i simple wanted to know and splittine responded with a lot of good detailed information. now knowing this i wanted to have connor appear with me in my seminar on the last day of outcast fishing sale. he may or he may not...this will be up to connor.



so please stop any kind of assault on connor and his jig tying. i am sure if you had conversation with him you would know the scope and size of his project.



also based on the info presented by splittine it is a family project where everybody puts in time for a successful out come...which is what all families should be doing...working together!



as for the person who may have read more into what i had written...please remember if you do not hear the person's voice or see them in the physical sense when communicating written messages you can quickly be very mistaken in what you are reading and what they are communicating.



it is getting harder and harder to discuss simple topics anymore on this site!



happy valentine...tight lines and great fishing adventures!


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

man I wish I knew how to fish a jig. How pathetic is this? I've never thrown a jig and i've never caught a pomp. I need to learn this since I live so close to the beach.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Oh, and Capt Wes...I'm glad you don't attach children. Funny......


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

jspooney.....smart butt:moon


----------



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

jspooney...in school spelling was the on test i was given all the answers and still failed!


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Well stated Wes. I hope Connor decides to do the seminar with ya,it would be nice to finally meet him. Is Donnie gonna be there with his beach backpack again?


----------



## on the rocks (Oct 1, 2007)

all i got to say is "curtis, you had to see this train wreck coming"...pier rats:banghead j/koke...i was one back in the 70's...

mike


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

just messing.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

That would be awesome if he could do that at Outcast! Id want to talk to him about some brown and blue like crab pattern redfish jigs..I saw one of his like that and had to have it..Sight fished a slot red in the surf with it..Ive always heard awesome things about his flounder jigs..Jig fishing is the best


----------



## iswim2fish (Jan 14, 2010)

i also have a couple of jigs from garbos son um i would like to try pomp this year for the first time on a jig but have no idea how to fish them any help guys?


----------



## ewaters (May 19, 2009)

So Dylan, you agree that Connor makes the best jigs?


----------



## reelthrill (Oct 3, 2007)

I have fished with **** Dog jigs for over 35 years but I also like to support Conner because of his youth, (and his jigs seem to do the trick as well). Jig fishing for pompano is more about weight, presentation, and color. On a stiff south wind, you had better be using at least a 5/8oz jig or your lure will be skimming along the surface. When sight fishing, I like to throw my jig about 6-8ft. in front of the pompano and let the jig sink to the bottom and give it a pretty hard jerk and then let it settle again. I like any cream/sandflea colored head, backed with orange, pink, or even a chartruese tail. Sometimes you can be more successful if you add a sand flea or tiny piece of peeled shrimp to the back of the jig. In late summer and into the fall, I have had better luck switching to a white jig and fishing the west side of the pier instead of the east like we do in the spring.


----------



## atlast740 (Dec 19, 2007)

every jig that is made suits somebody, thats why there or so many on the market.when i started making jigs the only jig was the no alibi everybody swore by it.and i used it for awhile .but i had this mold that i used in ma to catch stripers with and made up a few and they worked .it was an awful looking thing but it caught cobia. as someone mentioned before when they hungry they will eat anything.i make my own pompano jig that doeswnt look like none on the market, its cheap and catches fish. so to end all the debate on who has the best , its like the auto dealers if u drive a toyata or caddy u going to get to where u want to go they all good what ever suits u thats the one to get comfortable with.


----------



## Dylan (Apr 15, 2008)

The man has spoken! Frank, the dingaling in the picture is the one I was talking about the other day...


----------



## King Crab (Dec 28, 2008)

Dont personally know Conner but his jigs arent to bad. I have fished **** dog jigs for 30 years & all are the same. They throw the same, perform thesame, kill the same. Conner will carry on the lifestyle / legend.I :bowdown to both young & old.Most wouldnt understand.


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

The one thing I think sperates a **** dog or danny jig from a Connor jig is Consistancy. Im sure some of the good looking Connor jigs catch fish it just seems like you have to pick through the rack alot of times to find a nice one. Some are missing half the hair or have a big drip of epoxy on the head etc. The fish may not care but I just throw what I have confidence in like everyone has said. I too would love to see connor tying at the outcast seminar


----------



## TSpecks (Oct 3, 2007)

Give "Connors Jigs" a try you will not be disappointed. I started using them 2 years ago during the pier pomp tourney caught my limit in the month of April everyday I went.


----------



## mayday 57 (Nov 18, 2008)

chris aka fish4fun makes some good pomp and ling jigs cheap to


----------



## fishn4fun (May 11, 2008)

Thanks mike


----------



## captjim (Jan 4, 2010)

I've built my own for the past 5yrs ,and have had some great sucess,theirs no greater pleasure than creating lures and catching fish with them.Our favorite testing waters,are off St.Joe.last years big fish (pomp) 6# still short of the record ,but lots of FUN.So to anwser the question on, Who makes the best pomp jigs ? ME:clap


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

I personally do not judge a good jig on how many fish it catches...I no most of you will not agree with me....I judge goodtackle on how well they are selling in retail storesaround the state.Therefore, I can say with great confidence, that connor has sold more pompano jigs than any other custom pompanojig maker in this area. I no this because I call on tackle dealers all over the stateandconnorsjigsare the only ones I see in stores.Therefore...one could say he does have the best jig around??

As far as the arguement of him tieing 40,000 jigs a year....the answer is yes and no. Yes he has made 40,000 jigs a year. No he doesn't do every jig himself. He is in a little different situation than most custom jig makers. He actually made a product and marketed it correctly and now it is selling in tackle stores all over. So...Even if Connor's jigs do not catch the most fish...I would much rather be making Connors jigs than any other custom jig in this area. He is putting money in his pocket!!


----------



## jimmyjams4110 (Oct 20, 2007)

Nicely done Brant. Way to put a different perspective into the mix. 

Couldn't ask anything more out of Connor. Takes care of his school, activities, all the little 13 year old girls in GUlf Shores, and makes badass pomp jigs. The kid has got it going on.I don't pomp fish much, but I did sitefish a 25in red with a crab jig of his last year. That was cool!


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

> *Freespool (2/11/2010)*The one thing I think sperates a **** dog or danny jig from a Connor jig is Consistancy. Im sure some of the good looking Connor jigs catch fish it just seems like you have to pick through the rack alot of times to find a nice one. Some are missing half the hair or have a big drip of epoxy on the head etc. The fish may not care but I just throw what I have confidence in like everyone has said. I too would love to see connor tying at the outcast seminar


Sounds like you need to give the seminar at Outcast then, maybe we can talk Tommy into letting you set up a booth in the front and you can show all of us what not to do and how to tie a pompano jig. Hell Ill buy you all the stuff to do it. Interested?


----------



## Brant Peacher (Oct 4, 2007)

The kid is 13 geez...He doesn't have to do a seminar to prove to the forum that he his worthy... At 13 I would have been a little nervous to do any kind of seminar...I think he is doing a great thing! Keep up the good work Connor!


----------



## Matt Mcleod (Oct 3, 2007)

+1


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

How many times these pompano jig makers win the Gulf Breeze Pompano Tournament? That is were the rubber meets the road, (isn't it)?? Real simple -- The Pompano jigs that have caught the biggest pompano within the tournament and/or the most back to back tournaments won will reveal the jigs that produce and win. Right?


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

The old Herters molds are good and have withstood the test of time. I think the (**** dog Jigs use the Herter's mold) (old school) However, in case you have not been paying attention,, things have changed, there is a lot of good components out there these days. The problem is that there is really no way to work several jigs in front of a pompano so he can compare and choose the jigs within a true side by side comparison. Who cares who likes one jig better than another.. They will not be munching on them. I know a good friend of mine that is a Pompano that I speak with most every Spring and he tells me that the jigs that I use are the best.


----------



## wilfish4774 (Sep 4, 2008)

Might I suggest a Pompano jig fishing tournament from one of the local piers, twenty dollar entry winner take all.


----------

